# Dust Collection



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*(Finally) Upgrading from a Shop-Vac *

So for the longest time I've heard how much a Shop-vac doesnt quite cut it when it comes to larger machines, and how much quieter "real" DC machines are compared to a shop-vac, but being a weekend warrior, my budget is limited, and space was a big issue for me until recently (we just moved, and I have a full garage to work with now - will be blogged soon as well).

Lately I was eyeing some Delta AP400 machines that float on craigslist once in a while for very attractive prices (sub $70) but wasn't sure if that would quite hit the spot as I would like to have ductwork and a more permanent solution rather than plugging/unplugging and moving the DC from one machine to another.

I decided to pass on some good Delta AP400 offers, and wait for another opportunity. That opportunity came last week in the form of a Jet 1100DC unit (1.5HP) for a reasonable price off of craigslist (again). Apparently this unit has been getting rave reviews from Fine Woodworking, as well as Bill Pentz, both are reputable sources. So I now have the 1100DC in my garage, and the next step would be to setup a minimal length of ductwork that will cause the least amount of reduction in performance while still providing me with ample access to the dust makers.

Another important upgrade that I am about to make is to replace the bag top filter with a cartridge filter. I think I will go with the Wynn Environmental Kit as they seem to have a very good customer service, and provide with a lot of information online which I appreciate (as opposed to PSI which still doesn't really have much info on their products- surprisingly) also their kit shows to be the most effective and filters down to 0.5 micron, and is the most cost effective (I'm still trying to keep the financial expanses to the minimal). I will continue this blog as updates progress, and put up some photos once I get the filter conversion on the go.

Does anyone here have any experience with the Wynn filters? or the PSI filters? how do you like them?


----------



## Slacker (Apr 7, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *(Finally) Upgrading from a Shop-Vac *
> 
> So for the longest time I've heard how much a Shop-vac doesnt quite cut it when it comes to larger machines, and how much quieter "real" DC machines are compared to a shop-vac, but being a weekend warrior, my budget is limited, and space was a big issue for me until recently (we just moved, and I have a full garage to work with now - will be blogged soon as well).
> 
> ...


As far as duct work is concerned, Ridgid sells a complete system with gates and stuff. You can get it at Home Depot online.


----------



## Bigbuck (May 15, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *(Finally) Upgrading from a Shop-Vac *
> 
> So for the longest time I've heard how much a Shop-vac doesnt quite cut it when it comes to larger machines, and how much quieter "real" DC machines are compared to a shop-vac, but being a weekend warrior, my budget is limited, and space was a big issue for me until recently (we just moved, and I have a full garage to work with now - will be blogged soon as well).
> 
> ...


Cool. Congrats on the bigger shop. Let us know how the dust collector works. I am still using a shop vac but would like to get a real dust collection system set up some day when I get more space.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *(Finally) Upgrading from a Shop-Vac *
> 
> So for the longest time I've heard how much a Shop-vac doesnt quite cut it when it comes to larger machines, and how much quieter "real" DC machines are compared to a shop-vac, but being a weekend warrior, my budget is limited, and space was a big issue for me until recently (we just moved, and I have a full garage to work with now - will be blogged soon as well).
> 
> ...


I have the JET DC1100 C with canister with 4" green PVC ductwork and plastic blast gates. It is connected to a 6" jointer, Dewalt 13" thickness planer, Ridgid table saw, Ridgid bandsaw, and Triton Router in a Kreg Table. I use 4" flex hosr to the planer, jointer and JET 22/22 sander. The other tools are connected via a 4" to 2" reducer to one set of the Ridgid DC system mentioned by "Slacker" and a small 1HP portable DC is dedicated to
another set of wall mounted Ridgid tubing and gates dedicated to two drill presses, a scroll saw and a couple of small sanders. I bought one length of Loc-Line flex tubung and just move it from one gate to another depending on which of the smaller tools I am using. I really didn't plan this set up it more or less evolved with additional tool purchases. All in all the suction of the JET DC 1100C works quite well. Take a peek at my workshop to get a better feel of what I was trying to say. LOL Afterall photos are better than words.
http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/Toolz/workshop and http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii252/Toolz45/Dust%20Collector%20Progress/ and
http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii252/Toolz45/Workshop%20Photos/
Best wishes. Larry AKA Toolz
p.s. I also have a Ridgid shop van for general clean up and it also get connected to the bottom of the Triton router in addition to the DC line that is connected to the table fence.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *(Finally) Upgrading from a Shop-Vac *
> 
> So for the longest time I've heard how much a Shop-vac doesnt quite cut it when it comes to larger machines, and how much quieter "real" DC machines are compared to a shop-vac, but being a weekend warrior, my budget is limited, and space was a big issue for me until recently (we just moved, and I have a full garage to work with now - will be blogged soon as well).
> 
> ...


Thanx *Slacker*, there are actually similar sets available also from Shop-Vac, and Lee-Valley, but I'm hoping to just stick to 4" ductwork, and only reduce to 2" if I utterly have no other choice.

*Toolz* - thats a nice setup, I didn't think the 1100DC can handle so much ductwork, I was planning on having something much much much shorter and with less splitting - basically have 1 single line running on the wall, and have 'T's off of it with gates for each separate tool- glad to see that the 1100DC can handle so much ductwork. thanx for the words, and the pics! most appreciated.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

PurpLev said:


> *(Finally) Upgrading from a Shop-Vac *
> 
> So for the longest time I've heard how much a Shop-vac doesnt quite cut it when it comes to larger machines, and how much quieter "real" DC machines are compared to a shop-vac, but being a weekend warrior, my budget is limited, and space was a big issue for me until recently (we just moved, and I have a full garage to work with now - will be blogged soon as well).
> 
> ...


Lev:

I upgreded to a grizly canister. Here is the blog on it.

Congratulations on the new shop. Oh and the house to go with it.

I was doing some planing yesterday and filled up the metal trash can and about 25% of the vac bag. Having a clear bag is sure nice.


----------



## ahock (Apr 19, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *(Finally) Upgrading from a Shop-Vac *
> 
> So for the longest time I've heard how much a Shop-vac doesnt quite cut it when it comes to larger machines, and how much quieter "real" DC machines are compared to a shop-vac, but being a weekend warrior, my budget is limited, and space was a big issue for me until recently (we just moved, and I have a full garage to work with now - will be blogged soon as well).
> 
> ...


I realize this is a pretty old thread but thought I would add that wherever you can try and use wye's instead of T's as they really do cut down on the restriction of airflow.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *(Finally) Upgrading from a Shop-Vac *
> 
> So for the longest time I've heard how much a Shop-vac doesnt quite cut it when it comes to larger machines, and how much quieter "real" DC machines are compared to a shop-vac, but being a weekend warrior, my budget is limited, and space was a big issue for me until recently (we just moved, and I have a full garage to work with now - will be blogged soon as well).
> 
> ...


good note ahock - in fact, I would consider a T blasphemy - and would NEVER suggest using those for DC ducting as these are the worst aerodynamic parts.


----------



## MattOD (Feb 14, 2011)

PurpLev said:


> *(Finally) Upgrading from a Shop-Vac *
> 
> So for the longest time I've heard how much a Shop-vac doesnt quite cut it when it comes to larger machines, and how much quieter "real" DC machines are compared to a shop-vac, but being a weekend warrior, my budget is limited, and space was a big issue for me until recently (we just moved, and I have a full garage to work with now - will be blogged soon as well).
> 
> ...


I don't want to challenge your judgment but I can't see a cartridge filter as being better than a bag, especially in a shop environment. Seems like a cartridge filter would clog much more easily than a bag.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

PurpLev said:


> *(Finally) Upgrading from a Shop-Vac *
> 
> So for the longest time I've heard how much a Shop-vac doesnt quite cut it when it comes to larger machines, and how much quieter "real" DC machines are compared to a shop-vac, but being a weekend warrior, my budget is limited, and space was a big issue for me until recently (we just moved, and I have a full garage to work with now - will be blogged soon as well).
> 
> ...


Matt,
Yes, the cartridge will "clog" faster. The reason it clogs faster is because it is working, stopping the fines (which pass through the bag) from staying air borne. That is why you use the cartridge filter, clog up the filter and not your lungs! A stock bag will filter out particles of 5 microns or larger. A cartride filter can remove particles as small as 0.5microns. It really is your choice, clog your cartridge or your lungs. I'm choosing to clog the cartridge.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

PurpLev said:


> *(Finally) Upgrading from a Shop-Vac *
> 
> So for the longest time I've heard how much a Shop-vac doesnt quite cut it when it comes to larger machines, and how much quieter "real" DC machines are compared to a shop-vac, but being a weekend warrior, my budget is limited, and space was a big issue for me until recently (we just moved, and I have a full garage to work with now - will be blogged soon as well).
> 
> ...


The biggest thing to make me get a DC was the noise of a shopvac. That high pitch whine was real annoying.

MattOD - canisters typically have a handle on the top. It rotates some flappers against the pleats on the inside to knock off the dust and unclog them. I'll typically do it once a day before I first turn it on.


----------



## rjoakwood (Jun 23, 2011)

PurpLev said:


> *(Finally) Upgrading from a Shop-Vac *
> 
> So for the longest time I've heard how much a Shop-vac doesnt quite cut it when it comes to larger machines, and how much quieter "real" DC machines are compared to a shop-vac, but being a weekend warrior, my budget is limited, and space was a big issue for me until recently (we just moved, and I have a full garage to work with now - will be blogged soon as well).
> 
> ...


I asked the pros of my woodworking friends and they seconded Wynn. Not just the quality of the product but they are also happy with customer support as well.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*infiltration.... filter me this, filter me that*

I ordered a 0.3 micron replacement filter from Wynn Environmental to replace my Jet DC1100 30 micron bag.

Originally I was going to make a simple review for people to benefit from my experience with the new filter I got… but since it had gotten a bit more complicated, I figured this is blog-worthy, and the 'regular' review will follow once I experience more the performance of the filter.

*Disclaimer: I have had nothing but great experience from Wynn Environmental, from their information advertising on their website, to the ordering process over the phone. the complication of my filter replacement is purely caused by my missing of information, and being over-excited about this upgrade that I didn't take the time to do it one step at a time.*

So… on with the story:

I got my Jet DC1100 a while back off of craigslist at a bargain price after hearing good things about it, with the plan to eventually replace the lousy 30 micron filter bag with a better cartridge filter.

After doing much research online (Bill Pentz site, Wynn Environmental site, Penn State Industries, LJ, FWW, PWW, and anywhere else I could get info) I decided that the Wynn Environmental replacement filters would work best for me. this came down based on price (~$103), filteration quality (0.3 micron), and the fact that their set was designed to retrofit single-stage-dust-collectors like mine.










I ordered the set from WynnEnv. and was awaiting patiently for it to arrive, which it did very shortly. I was so ready to just take it out of the box, take off my bag filter, pop the new cartridge filter on, and call it a day.

thats when I had to wake up and smell the coffee. the cartridge filter wouldn't fit inside my collector easily. being excited and pumped to see this thing installed I tried to bend the top of the dust collector wider to accommodate the cartridge size to no avail. Although the diameter size difference was very minor, it was large enough to block the catrridge from going in. unfortunately the top of my dust collector is slightly bent now - minor, and only cosmetic - but still , kinda sucks.










At this point the party was over. I figured I need to research this some more, and find another solution.

After going back to the Wynn Env. site, I found out that the Jet DC1100 has 2 models.. a new one in which their filter fits easily, and an older version that has a smaller rim in which the filter will NOT fit. they suggest a fabrication of a doughnut ring to overcome this size matter. I was really hoping not to have to fabricate anything, but I guess the important thing is to have the 0.3 micron filter - so fabrication here we come.

The fabrication calls for a doughnut ring to be made that will seal the top of the dust collector and will set a platform for the filter to sit on, with an opening large enough to match the filter opening.

I have decided to make this ring out of MDF which I had at hand, which will also have a nicer look to it then plywood.

*NOTE: while working with the MDF I was working with a shop-vac (set with HEPA filter AND filter bag) hooked to the router, AND a filtered face mask *

I used the BOSCH edge-guide with my router as a circle jig by taking off the guides' edges - this is an awesome edge guide and I find it very useful in many applications.

the first cut I made was a bullnose slot 1/4" deep (2 passes, taking 1/8" in each) this slot is where the dust collector top will be mounted in. Since this is not a through cut, and is located inside the finished ring, I cut this first before removing any material from the ring - giving me a more stable (larger) area to support the router (before taking any of that material out). The diameter of the slot was set to match the diameter of the top of the dust collector










After routing the slot, I added 1" to that diameter, and made a cut through (3 passes, taking off 1/4" in each pass). After I had the disk cut out, I then cut the inner opening 2" inside of the slot diameter (again 3 passes, taking 1/4" in each pass)










which left me with this doughnut adapter:










to air-seal between the doughnut and the disk I filled the slot with silicone sealer (used for kitchens/baths) and placed it on top of the dust collector, once the silicone dries it will be sealed, but can be ripped out if necessary in the future.

after the doughnut was on the dust collector, I centered the filter on top of that, and with hooks fastened it to the dust collector from the inside.

Filter part is done… now lets replace the fabric collection bag with the plastic ones - those are much better (air tight, and transparent)... alas these are simply nylon bags and are wider then the dust collectors' body diameter, plus there is no way to clamp them to the dust collector - luckily the filter bag was clamped to the dust collector with a ring clamp which I was able to use for the nylon bag. to be honest - it was a nightmare clamping that thing to the machine as the nylon kept on slipping down while I was trying to get the clamp around it and clamp it in place. Wynn suggests to use tape to hold the bag in place while clamping it -which works, but it would have been nice if this was more 'user-friendly'. I might opt to take the plastic bag, and place it inside the original Jet fabric collector bag for easier mounting.

so Here is the outcome:










All in all, not the installation process that I had in mind, not the look that I was aiming for (doughnut), first impression of bag replacement is kinda iffy, but we'll see how that goes. going down from 30 micron filteration to 0.3 - PRICELESS! (and all for less than half the cost of a brand name cartridge dust collector setup that only goes to 1-3 micron)

Can't wait to fill that bag up already!

*EDIT:*
I have painted the disk with rustoleum (appliance epoxy) and it matches (almost perfect) the Jet finish paint:










I also took the clear plastic bag from Wynn Env. and place it inside the original Jet cloth lower bag which has a rubber strip on the top to hold it in the DC - this way I get the plastic bag efficiency, with the built in ease of taking the bag off and putting it back on (no need for metal rings and clips)


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

PurpLev said:


> *infiltration.... filter me this, filter me that*
> 
> I ordered a 0.3 micron replacement filter from Wynn Environmental to replace my Jet DC1100 30 micron bag.
> 
> ...


I was able to get a Grizzly paper cartridge and put it on my Grizzly dust collector. It was advertised as an additional filter. But it fit the machine perfectly.

The dust level has improved immensely.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *infiltration.... filter me this, filter me that*
> 
> I ordered a 0.3 micron replacement filter from Wynn Environmental to replace my Jet DC1100 30 micron bag.
> 
> ...


this is a possibility for me down the road (I think you even suggested it on one of my posts when i was asking about which DC to go with). I went with a new delta, but at some point may swap out the 1 micron bag for one of these filter cartridges. Can't wait to hear what your experiences are like. Will you be using the DC in the interim until the piping is in place? thanks for the post.


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *infiltration.... filter me this, filter me that*
> 
> I ordered a 0.3 micron replacement filter from Wynn Environmental to replace my Jet DC1100 30 micron bag.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you had your work cut out for you. The doughnut doesn't look bad but you could paint it the color of the DC and you may not notice it. I like to see people taking care of their lungs. Let us know how well it works. Does it tell you what % at 0.3 microns? and how much resistance will that put on the motor? 
Thanks for the post, very detailed. Good luck with it.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *infiltration.... filter me this, filter me that*
> 
> I ordered a 0.3 micron replacement filter from Wynn Environmental to replace my Jet DC1100 30 micron bag.
> 
> ...


*Bob42* - it's 99.99 % efficient at 0.5 micron… and 99.94% at 0.35 micron. As for painting the doughnut - call me lazy, but thats just way too much work to put into an adaptor doughnut for the dust collector - sure the thought has crossed my mind… but it has crossed it pretty fast.

*HokieMojo* - yes, I did mention it on one of your posts, and it was your post that woke me up and got me to make the call to Wynn to place the order - so - thank you! and yes- I am using the collector as is for now with the short flex hose (seen in the photo) plugged in to one machine at a time (bandsaw/tablesaw/jointer) until I get the piping done (still can't find 6" 2729 ASTM pipes locally…. and am in no rush at the moment)


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

PurpLev said:


> *infiltration.... filter me this, filter me that*
> 
> I ordered a 0.3 micron replacement filter from Wynn Environmental to replace my Jet DC1100 30 micron bag.
> 
> ...


Here's to a big healthy bag of Purpleheart dust for you. Great adaptation. Can't hardly see any horrific damage to that top flange.


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *infiltration.... filter me this, filter me that*
> 
> I ordered a 0.3 micron replacement filter from Wynn Environmental to replace my Jet DC1100 30 micron bag.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I have a new Delta 50-760 and when I run out of the bags I will switch to something like that.


----------



## ryno101 (May 14, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *infiltration.... filter me this, filter me that*
> 
> I ordered a 0.3 micron replacement filter from Wynn Environmental to replace my Jet DC1100 30 micron bag.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Purplev, great info.

I just got my new DC delivered last night, this is a timely post! I'm short on floor space (and cash!) so I opted for Rockler's new wall-mount DC, which comes standard with a 30 micron bag… I'm going to check out the sites you mentioned, see if I can come up with an improvement to that.

I'm planning on building a filtration system out of plywood using standard sized furnace filters (HEPA and/or sub 1 micron) to circulate the air in the shop, but I think I'll also have to improve on the DC. I'm in the basement, and I've got little kids… don't need all that dust filtering through the floors and whatnot!

Thanks!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *infiltration.... filter me this, filter me that*
> 
> I ordered a 0.3 micron replacement filter from Wynn Environmental to replace my Jet DC1100 30 micron bag.
> 
> ...


*ryno101* - you might wanna check with Rockler. I just got an email from the Cambridge store and I assume this is a 'general' Rockler promotion - they are selling the Delta dust collector for $199 (I think thats the price for the Rockler brand dust collector) and although this one is floor standing and slightly bigger than the rockler one - the filter bag is much better, and you can always upgrade this type of collector with better cartridge filters. worth checking out.


----------



## BarryW (Sep 15, 2007)

PurpLev said:


> *infiltration.... filter me this, filter me that*
> 
> I ordered a 0.3 micron replacement filter from Wynn Environmental to replace my Jet DC1100 30 micron bag.
> 
> ...


Stumbled on this post quite by accident…a great idea…something I might try on my Sears unit…similar. I'll look at it closely…sounds much better than the 30 micron bags I have.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

PurpLev said:


> *infiltration.... filter me this, filter me that*
> 
> I ordered a 0.3 micron replacement filter from Wynn Environmental to replace my Jet DC1100 30 micron bag.
> 
> ...


Great post!!! Keep up the good work…...and paint the donut ring. *;-)*


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *infiltration.... filter me this, filter me that*
> 
> I ordered a 0.3 micron replacement filter from Wynn Environmental to replace my Jet DC1100 30 micron bag.
> 
> ...


Update: for anyone that might be interested: I have taken the original lower-filter/collection bag, and placed the transparent plastic bag inside of that bag with the edges overlapping over the fabric bag, and placed the original bag in the lower part of the dust collection - this is easier than having to coordinate and fasten the plastic bag on the dust collector on the outside using the metal strap as the original collector bag fits perfectly on the inside of the collector with a sealed rubber ring that snaps into place. much easier, and provides the same filteration/removal of plastic bag when full.

I'll post pics and add more text in the next episode of this blog as I make more use of this collector, just wanted to update anyone that might be interested in this setup.

thanx for all the comments.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *infiltration.... filter me this, filter me that*
> 
> I ordered a 0.3 micron replacement filter from Wynn Environmental to replace my Jet DC1100 30 micron bag.
> 
> ...


I will say that you did a very nice job with the donut, looks great. I vote also to paint it, not just because it would stealth the donut, but it will protect the MDF from humidity, and ya did such a great job with it that it deserves a fine finish. (-:


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *infiltration.... filter me this, filter me that*
> 
> I ordered a 0.3 micron replacement filter from Wynn Environmental to replace my Jet DC1100 30 micron bag.
> 
> ...


Thanks *Woodchuck*, I was kinda lazy with this one, just wanted to get the DC back to being functional, I didnt think about protecting the MDF ring from humidity though - thats a good point. I'll look for a small container of primer/sealer and white paint.. maybe latex.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *infiltration.... filter me this, filter me that*
> 
> I ordered a 0.3 micron replacement filter from Wynn Environmental to replace my Jet DC1100 30 micron bag.
> 
> ...


A few coats of spray Rustoleum, and sanding between coats is what I would do. You'll probably have to pick a couple days that you won't need the DC., unless you can find some fast drying stuff. Water base I think swells the surface up too much, and isn't very sandable until it's fully cured, which can be awhile.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *infiltration.... filter me this, filter me that*
> 
> I ordered a 0.3 micron replacement filter from Wynn Environmental to replace my Jet DC1100 30 micron bag.
> 
> ...


That donut looks pretty good with the paint… Your lungs will love that Wynn filter for sure!


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *infiltration.... filter me this, filter me that*
> 
> I ordered a 0.3 micron replacement filter from Wynn Environmental to replace my Jet DC1100 30 micron bag.
> 
> ...


I was looking at the Wynn site yesterday for a replacement filter for a second dc I just picked up. While reading Bill Pentz recommends upsizing the hoses to 6" for improved airflow and the ability of capturing the fine particles. Have you considered this?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *infiltration.... filter me this, filter me that*
> 
> I ordered a 0.3 micron replacement filter from Wynn Environmental to replace my Jet DC1100 30 micron bag.
> 
> ...


Thanks *dbhost* - my lungs do love the cartridge filter. I have it for about a year now and it's been dust free, whereas with the bag, there was always a cloud of dust around it….


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *infiltration.... filter me this, filter me that*
> 
> I ordered a 0.3 micron replacement filter from Wynn Environmental to replace my Jet DC1100 30 micron bag.
> 
> ...


*Ken*, notice that Bill Pentz also recommends using a high power cyclone… well, actually he not only recommends, but pretty much says that it's the only way to go. if you do have a high efficiency cyclone - going 6" would be the proper way to go about it. but if you're using anything less powerful, than using a 6" would actually work against you. you have to adapt everything to the DC that you have. Oneida actually has some good publications on their site. I believe that for the medium sized DCs 5" actually works better than 6". but this really depends per case.

for now, I use 4" flexible ducts because thats what I have, sure I would like to upgeade that to metal ducts at some points , but currently just can't justify the $$$. priorities, priorities. for what it's worth. and for my runs, the 4" works decent. sure , it can be better, and more efficient. but I have no complaints for the time being. I will probably setup a permanent duct system once we buy our own house (renting now) but that will probably also include a new cyclone to support it.


----------



## kenstir (Aug 2, 2010)

PurpLev said:


> *infiltration.... filter me this, filter me that*
> 
> I ordered a 0.3 micron replacement filter from Wynn Environmental to replace my Jet DC1100 30 micron bag.
> 
> ...


Folks, I also bought a used Jet DC 1100 and am thinking about the Wynn upgrade. Mine came with a "Dust Dog" supposedly 2 micron canister filter. Problem is that (a) the canister leaks around the gasket in one place, and (b) I have to vent inside my basement. I know it leaks because despite the funny looks I got from the wife I cleaned the outside of the machine thoroughly before using.

I could roll the machine outside the walkout when I use it, but that would mean a run of 30 feet of hose, and it would be a pain. Or I could continue to use it with ~ 10 feet of hose and vent indoors but I think I need a better filter.

Advice anyone? Sorry to be asking questions via PurpLev's blog, I'm a noob here but have so far received nothing but good vibes from friendly LJs. Thank you all!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *infiltration.... filter me this, filter me that*
> 
> I ordered a 0.3 micron replacement filter from Wynn Environmental to replace my Jet DC1100 30 micron bag.
> 
> ...


*kenstir* - welcome to LJ 

I actually thought the DustDog filters from Jet were down to 1 micron?

Regardless, and without comparing products - I find the Wynn filter invaluable. it works GREAT! there is NOTHING that escapes it - really. I would personally probably try to fix the leak if I were you, but if it's beyond repair - I'd opt for the Wynn replacement over the Jet, both for price, and for filtration quality per your input. I'd also opt to keep the DC closer and use shorter hoses than having to go overboard and pushing it out of the way - it's the opposite that you'd usually want to do. I find that if I add extra steps for certain operations - it makes me want to discard those all together - the easier and simpler I make things for me - the more likely it is that I'll actually use it.

I'd also check the Grizzly replacement filter - it may also be a good candidate for you. not sure of filtration qualities, but I think it comes with the baffle handle to clean the filter from the inside.


----------



## kenstir (Aug 2, 2010)

PurpLev said:


> *infiltration.... filter me this, filter me that*
> 
> I ordered a 0.3 micron replacement filter from Wynn Environmental to replace my Jet DC1100 30 micron bag.
> 
> ...


PurpLev - thanks for the welcome, and I appreciate your blog!

I forgot to ask for the manual, but the guy I bought it from said it was a 2 micron filter. It's maybe 3 years old, the canister does have a paddle cleaner, and a picture of a panting dog unlike the current photos which all have the JET logo on the canister. I guess someone in marketing figured that panting was not what you wanted to have happen as a result of using your air filter.

I will look into the source of the leak, maybe the memory foam gasket lost some memory. I understand that can happen with age. Now, what did I come down to the basement for?


----------



## MattOD (Feb 14, 2011)

PurpLev said:


> *infiltration.... filter me this, filter me that*
> 
> I ordered a 0.3 micron replacement filter from Wynn Environmental to replace my Jet DC1100 30 micron bag.
> 
> ...


Wow, I'm impressed with your adaptation. Though I can't believe Wynn doesn't make their own adapter ring, I suppose they think anyone worthy of such a fine shop vac would be capable of putting in the work themselves!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *infiltration.... filter me this, filter me that*
> 
> I ordered a 0.3 micron replacement filter from Wynn Environmental to replace my Jet DC1100 30 micron bag.
> 
> ...


Thanks Matt, from what I could tell, they are mainly focused on industrial DCs, while still catering to the occasional hobbyist. I think this is why they've never really put much effort into making adapters for older DCs that would rarely be necessary in todays market. as as you stated - those that do get in that situation are probably capable of making their own.


----------



## paulsalisbury (Apr 1, 2011)

PurpLev said:


> *infiltration.... filter me this, filter me that*
> 
> I ordered a 0.3 micron replacement filter from Wynn Environmental to replace my Jet DC1100 30 micron bag.
> 
> ...


Your write-up has actually inspired me to purchase a edge-guide of my own!


----------



## jennydevon (Jun 23, 2011)

PurpLev said:


> *infiltration.... filter me this, filter me that*
> 
> I ordered a 0.3 micron replacement filter from Wynn Environmental to replace my Jet DC1100 30 micron bag.
> 
> ...


I hear nothing but praises about Wynn, and yours is another. The amount of dust held by the filter has to be seen to be believed!


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

PurpLev said:


> *infiltration.... filter me this, filter me that*
> 
> I ordered a 0.3 micron replacement filter from Wynn Environmental to replace my Jet DC1100 30 micron bag.
> 
> ...


PurpLev,

Really nice job. The Wynn filter work really well. I dramatically reduced my dust levels when I went to it. Good idea using the cloth bag to swupport the plastic bag. I threw mine away. Shoulda thunk of that. Breathe easy now.

Steve
PS If anyone emulates PurpLev's conversion, a little Vaseline around the dc rim before you put the adapter ring with silicone on will make it easy to remove without compromising the seal.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *infiltration.... filter me this, filter me that*
> 
> I ordered a 0.3 micron replacement filter from Wynn Environmental to replace my Jet DC1100 30 micron bag.
> 
> ...


Steve, I have a problem - I never throw anything (ok - almost never) sometimes it comes in handy, others (mostly) not so much.

Thanks for the suggestion of using Vaseline to ease taking the doughtnut off at a later date (too late for me, but I doubt I'll be taking it off).


----------



## hoseb (Feb 18, 2012)

PurpLev said:


> *infiltration.... filter me this, filter me that*
> 
> I ordered a 0.3 micron replacement filter from Wynn Environmental to replace my Jet DC1100 30 micron bag.
> 
> ...


Somewhere I believe a read about putting a screen between the lower bag and the Wynn filter. Can't find that info. Help please


----------



## praveen (Nov 22, 2015)

PurpLev said:


> *infiltration.... filter me this, filter me that*
> 
> I ordered a 0.3 micron replacement filter from Wynn Environmental to replace my Jet DC1100 30 micron bag.
> 
> ...


Bag filter Manufacturers in India is mostly using in all kind of pollution control equipments.In industries so many dust & Polluted air,so bag filter used in industries.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*Fine!....... particles that is*

After many months in the planning, designing, and reding on other peoples builds of air cleaners, the day before Thanksgiving I came upon an ad on craigslist of a JDS Air-Tech 2000 Model 750. I figured that if I was to build one - it would end up costing about as much as the JDS model, but will not have the same filtration quality, it'll be heavier (wood construction as opposed to metal frame), and it'll take me time to build it. time that could be used to build woodworking projects. time that I scarcely have as of late.

I called the guy the day after Thanksgiving weekend, and was told it's still available, and so I went there after work to check it out. The Air cleaner was WAAAAAY bigger than I had expected. somehow reading the specs of it online doesn't really do it justice. its BIG. The unit seemed to be in good shape, with some dust in it which is a good thing in this case. needless to say, I took it.

The JDS Air-Tech 2000 750 model has 3 speeds selectable with a dial switch, or with a pull chain. it came with an electrostatic pre-filter which is washable. a bag filter, and a 3rd difuser filter which is stated to have no expiration:










I guess this is the older version, as it does not come with a timer, or a remote control. but I can always get an electric outlet timer to accommodate for that, and I don't have to worry about batteries for the remote as I don't spend much time in the 'shop' lately anyways, so anything with batteries will not last long.

I vacuumed the filters clean(er) and next step would be to hang this on the beams in the garage and connect it to the lights power line.

very happy to have this upgrade, and not have to worry about having to build one and what not.

does anyone have experience with this air cleaner? what is your take on this? anything I should be looking for? anything I should check? keep attention to?

while I was taking the photo, I also took a picture of the painted doughnut that I made for the Winn DC filter as when I posted the blog about the conversion/installation process of that cartridge filter, I didn't had it painted yet:










Thanks for reading,
☮ Peace.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

PurpLev said:


> *Fine!....... particles that is*
> 
> After many months in the planning, designing, and reding on other peoples builds of air cleaners, the day before Thanksgiving I came upon an ad on craigslist of a JDS Air-Tech 2000 Model 750. I figured that if I was to build one - it would end up costing about as much as the JDS model, but will not have the same filtration quality, it'll be heavier (wood construction as opposed to metal frame), and it'll take me time to build it. time that could be used to build woodworking projects. time that I scarcely have as of late.
> 
> ...


Looks like your lungs should be celebrating Thanksgiving.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Fine!....... particles that is*
> 
> After many months in the planning, designing, and reding on other peoples builds of air cleaners, the day before Thanksgiving I came upon an ad on craigslist of a JDS Air-Tech 2000 Model 750. I figured that if I was to build one - it would end up costing about as much as the JDS model, but will not have the same filtration quality, it'll be heavier (wood construction as opposed to metal frame), and it'll take me time to build it. time that could be used to build woodworking projects. time that I scarcely have as of late.
> 
> ...


Nice find! I too was going to build one at first, with ducted pickups throughout the shop, bought a big 4 speed industrial blower, now sitting up in the rafters in the garage for 10 years.  I did the same thing, I wired the two I have to a wall switch and a timer so I can turn them on while I'm there then leave them running for a while after I'm done and they shut off.


----------



## Alonso83 (Jul 14, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Fine!....... particles that is*
> 
> After many months in the planning, designing, and reding on other peoples builds of air cleaners, the day before Thanksgiving I came upon an ad on craigslist of a JDS Air-Tech 2000 Model 750. I figured that if I was to build one - it would end up costing about as much as the JDS model, but will not have the same filtration quality, it'll be heavier (wood construction as opposed to metal frame), and it'll take me time to build it. time that could be used to build woodworking projects. time that I scarcely have as of late.
> 
> ...


Nice, I whish I could own something similar, I know my lungs will be happy to have it, but how you dare setting that monster in top of your R4511!!!! 

Alonso


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Fine!....... particles that is*
> 
> After many months in the planning, designing, and reding on other peoples builds of air cleaners, the day before Thanksgiving I came upon an ad on craigslist of a JDS Air-Tech 2000 Model 750. I figured that if I was to build one - it would end up costing about as much as the JDS model, but will not have the same filtration quality, it'll be heavier (wood construction as opposed to metal frame), and it'll take me time to build it. time that could be used to build woodworking projects. time that I scarcely have as of late.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments guys.

*Charlie* - actually my lungs couldn't make it for the thanksgiving dinner, but they RVSP for the holidays in Dec.

*Curt* - so did you end up building something with a blower? or is that an industrial air cleaner? would love to see pics of what it's setup as.

*Alonso* - I'm pretty sure it scratched the beejeesus out of the granite as I put it on there, luckily, Im not anal about scratches. as long as it's in 1 piece.

for what it's worth, I don't think it'll see much use currently. but for the price. I figured later on it would be a good investment.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Fine!....... particles that is*
> 
> After many months in the planning, designing, and reding on other peoples builds of air cleaners, the day before Thanksgiving I came upon an ad on craigslist of a JDS Air-Tech 2000 Model 750. I figured that if I was to build one - it would end up costing about as much as the JDS model, but will not have the same filtration quality, it'll be heavier (wood construction as opposed to metal frame), and it'll take me time to build it. time that could be used to build woodworking projects. time that I scarcely have as of late.
> 
> ...


Very nice!!

Somebody CraigsListed TWO of the Grizzly versions a month ago. Sounds like her father passed on, and she was cleaning house. I hesitated and missed them. Something like $125/each.

While I'm pretty impressed with my $20 box fan and 3M Filtrete filter … I can only imagine how much better a "proper" air cleaner would do.

Neil
Still awaiting scheduling from the electrician ;-)


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Fine!....... particles that is*
> 
> After many months in the planning, designing, and reding on other peoples builds of air cleaners, the day before Thanksgiving I came upon an ad on craigslist of a JDS Air-Tech 2000 Model 750. I figured that if I was to build one - it would end up costing about as much as the JDS model, but will not have the same filtration quality, it'll be heavier (wood construction as opposed to metal frame), and it'll take me time to build it. time that could be used to build woodworking projects. time that I scarcely have as of late.
> 
> ...


Thanks *Neil*, I had a box fan as a 'temp' minimal solution while I conjure something better, but its just far different than a large blower air cleaner, you realize that the moment you turn on the switch on both of those. I highly recommend either getting one (CL deals) or building something with a furnace blower - which was my original plan.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Fine!....... particles that is*
> 
> After many months in the planning, designing, and reding on other peoples builds of air cleaners, the day before Thanksgiving I came upon an ad on craigslist of a JDS Air-Tech 2000 Model 750. I figured that if I was to build one - it would end up costing about as much as the JDS model, but will not have the same filtration quality, it'll be heavier (wood construction as opposed to metal frame), and it'll take me time to build it. time that could be used to build woodworking projects. time that I scarcely have as of late.
> 
> ...


Great. I've got the box fan thing I built but I'm sure it's not nearly as effective as the unit you've got. I've seriously got to think about buying or building one. Long term exposer can't be good.
take care.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Fine!....... particles that is*
> 
> After many months in the planning, designing, and reding on other peoples builds of air cleaners, the day before Thanksgiving I came upon an ad on craigslist of a JDS Air-Tech 2000 Model 750. I figured that if I was to build one - it would end up costing about as much as the JDS model, but will not have the same filtration quality, it'll be heavier (wood construction as opposed to metal frame), and it'll take me time to build it. time that could be used to build woodworking projects. time that I scarcely have as of late.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dan.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Fine!....... particles that is*
> 
> After many months in the planning, designing, and reding on other peoples builds of air cleaners, the day before Thanksgiving I came upon an ad on craigslist of a JDS Air-Tech 2000 Model 750. I figured that if I was to build one - it would end up costing about as much as the JDS model, but will not have the same filtration quality, it'll be heavier (wood construction as opposed to metal frame), and it'll take me time to build it. time that could be used to build woodworking projects. time that I scarcely have as of late.
> 
> ...


PurpLev, it's a blower like you find in furnaces just a bit bigger. Didn't build anything with it, landed up getting two Trend-Lines 12" square air cleaners like you got. 12" so I could mount them up between the joists so I wouldn't bang my head.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Fine!....... particles that is*
> 
> After many months in the planning, designing, and reding on other peoples builds of air cleaners, the day before Thanksgiving I came upon an ad on craigslist of a JDS Air-Tech 2000 Model 750. I figured that if I was to build one - it would end up costing about as much as the JDS model, but will not have the same filtration quality, it'll be heavier (wood construction as opposed to metal frame), and it'll take me time to build it. time that could be used to build woodworking projects. time that I scarcely have as of late.
> 
> ...


Good find Sharon enjoy.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Fine!....... particles that is*
> 
> After many months in the planning, designing, and reding on other peoples builds of air cleaners, the day before Thanksgiving I came upon an ad on craigslist of a JDS Air-Tech 2000 Model 750. I figured that if I was to build one - it would end up costing about as much as the JDS model, but will not have the same filtration quality, it'll be heavier (wood construction as opposed to metal frame), and it'll take me time to build it. time that could be used to build woodworking projects. time that I scarcely have as of late.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## khop (May 2, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Fine!....... particles that is*
> 
> After many months in the planning, designing, and reding on other peoples builds of air cleaners, the day before Thanksgiving I came upon an ad on craigslist of a JDS Air-Tech 2000 Model 750. I figured that if I was to build one - it would end up costing about as much as the JDS model, but will not have the same filtration quality, it'll be heavier (wood construction as opposed to metal frame), and it'll take me time to build it. time that could be used to build woodworking projects. time that I scarcely have as of late.
> 
> ...


PurpleV, I have had the remote control version for a few years now. It works great as long as you clean the static filter regularly. I needed it this last Saturday when I blew the dust out of my overhead heater. It cleaned the shop air quickly. I also run it when I spray laquer. It catches the floating particles and helps keep me from getting high. You did good, congrats.
KHOP


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Fine!....... particles that is*
> 
> After many months in the planning, designing, and reding on other peoples builds of air cleaners, the day before Thanksgiving I came upon an ad on craigslist of a JDS Air-Tech 2000 Model 750. I figured that if I was to build one - it would end up costing about as much as the JDS model, but will not have the same filtration quality, it'll be heavier (wood construction as opposed to metal frame), and it'll take me time to build it. time that could be used to build woodworking projects. time that I scarcely have as of late.
> 
> ...


Thanks *khop*... thats good to know. so it keeps you from getting high? ... not sure I like that idea… lol


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Fine!....... particles that is*
> 
> After many months in the planning, designing, and reding on other peoples builds of air cleaners, the day before Thanksgiving I came upon an ad on craigslist of a JDS Air-Tech 2000 Model 750. I figured that if I was to build one - it would end up costing about as much as the JDS model, but will not have the same filtration quality, it'll be heavier (wood construction as opposed to metal frame), and it'll take me time to build it. time that could be used to build woodworking projects. time that I scarcely have as of late.
> 
> ...


While no price paid was given above that I noticed, this looks an awful lot like a gloat…

I am planning on an air cleaner build in the near future, the commercial ones are nice, but I want to make sure I can get off the shelf replacement filters, preferrably the 3M Filtrete Ultra Allergen (.3 micron) filters. I can get those reasonably inexpensive online by the case…

The question is, are there any commercially available air cleaners that use standard HVAC filter sizes?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Fine!....... particles that is*
> 
> After many months in the planning, designing, and reding on other peoples builds of air cleaners, the day before Thanksgiving I came upon an ad on craigslist of a JDS Air-Tech 2000 Model 750. I figured that if I was to build one - it would end up costing about as much as the JDS model, but will not have the same filtration quality, it'll be heavier (wood construction as opposed to metal frame), and it'll take me time to build it. time that could be used to build woodworking projects. time that I scarcely have as of late.
> 
> ...


I guess this would be considered a gloat. I just don't like to be too flashy… although the price I paid for the cleaner was close to the price of a new filter…

I don't think the commercial air cleaners sized to take standard HVac filters (which is what I have on my box fan currently as well). and I believe this is done for marketing reasons (they do want to sell their products and make money too). for what it's worth. the electrostatic filter has a warranty of 10 years. so it seem to justify it's price ($49) as the HVac filters do need to be replaced (As far as I know - stated on the packaging itself) which adds up. looking at the construction of this air cleaner, and the filters, I don't think they would need replacement too often. which wouldn't add up much.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Fine!....... particles that is*
> 
> After many months in the planning, designing, and reding on other peoples builds of air cleaners, the day before Thanksgiving I came upon an ad on craigslist of a JDS Air-Tech 2000 Model 750. I figured that if I was to build one - it would end up costing about as much as the JDS model, but will not have the same filtration quality, it'll be heavier (wood construction as opposed to metal frame), and it'll take me time to build it. time that could be used to build woodworking projects. time that I scarcely have as of late.
> 
> ...


My concern isn't so much cost, as it is that I think none of the commercially available air cleaners filter down to the 1 micron or lower level. Again, this is a lack of information thing. Dust collectors are easy to find data on, air cleaners not so much.

I should mention that the box fan with the Filtrete filter duct taped DOES work, it's just slow, and UGLY… Takes about 2 hrs to clean my shop air (as determined by the flashlight / floating visibles test, not super accurate on the fines…)


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Fine!....... particles that is*
> 
> After many months in the planning, designing, and reding on other peoples builds of air cleaners, the day before Thanksgiving I came upon an ad on craigslist of a JDS Air-Tech 2000 Model 750. I figured that if I was to build one - it would end up costing about as much as the JDS model, but will not have the same filtration quality, it'll be heavier (wood construction as opposed to metal frame), and it'll take me time to build it. time that could be used to build woodworking projects. time that I scarcely have as of late.
> 
> ...


Actually JDS website if quite informative. they state that the Air-Tech models effectively remove 99% of the particles in the air that are 5 micron in size or larger, and 91% of the particles as small as 1 micron in size

I'm pretty happy with those stats. this is definitely an improvement from having box fan with filter, or from having nothing at all. between the DC and this, the numbers look pretty good.


----------



## SwedishIron (Jun 6, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Fine!....... particles that is*
> 
> After many months in the planning, designing, and reding on other peoples builds of air cleaners, the day before Thanksgiving I came upon an ad on craigslist of a JDS Air-Tech 2000 Model 750. I figured that if I was to build one - it would end up costing about as much as the JDS model, but will not have the same filtration quality, it'll be heavier (wood construction as opposed to metal frame), and it'll take me time to build it. time that could be used to build woodworking projects. time that I scarcely have as of late.
> 
> ...


PurpLev,
I found the same unit on Craigslist two years ago.. great value for the $100 price tag. It would have been hard to build an equal unit from scratch for that much. I have it hanging from my garage ceiling and the drop in dust on my tools and car has been noticeable. Great snag!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Fine!....... particles that is*
> 
> After many months in the planning, designing, and reding on other peoples builds of air cleaners, the day before Thanksgiving I came upon an ad on craigslist of a JDS Air-Tech 2000 Model 750. I figured that if I was to build one - it would end up costing about as much as the JDS model, but will not have the same filtration quality, it'll be heavier (wood construction as opposed to metal frame), and it'll take me time to build it. time that could be used to build woodworking projects. time that I scarcely have as of late.
> 
> ...


Thanks *Scott*, that is good news. I felt the same way, that it would be hard to build an equal machine for sub $100. not saying it's impossible to make a good unit - there are more than a few here on lumberjocks. but it's just easier to pick a pre made one up.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Fine!....... particles that is*
> 
> After many months in the planning, designing, and reding on other peoples builds of air cleaners, the day before Thanksgiving I came upon an ad on craigslist of a JDS Air-Tech 2000 Model 750. I figured that if I was to build one - it would end up costing about as much as the JDS model, but will not have the same filtration quality, it'll be heavier (wood construction as opposed to metal frame), and it'll take me time to build it. time that could be used to build woodworking projects. time that I scarcely have as of late.
> 
> ...


Nice find Purp. I know your lungs will thank you for it. Maybe it's time for me to consider one after breathing dust for 45 years.

Thanks


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Fine!....... particles that is*
> 
> After many months in the planning, designing, and reding on other peoples builds of air cleaners, the day before Thanksgiving I came upon an ad on craigslist of a JDS Air-Tech 2000 Model 750. I figured that if I was to build one - it would end up costing about as much as the JDS model, but will not have the same filtration quality, it'll be heavier (wood construction as opposed to metal frame), and it'll take me time to build it. time that could be used to build woodworking projects. time that I scarcely have as of late.
> 
> ...


*khop *, I found this info regarding safe use of an electronic air cleaner ….I don't know if it is the same device as an electrostatic air cleaner , but you might want to do some research before spraying any more lacquer in your shop.

*"Electronic air cleaners should NOT be placed in any
area where potentially explosive gases or vapors exist,
nor should they be used in wet environments."*

Sharon , looks liike you made a good purchase , my friend : )


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Fine!....... particles that is*
> 
> After many months in the planning, designing, and reding on other peoples builds of air cleaners, the day before Thanksgiving I came upon an ad on craigslist of a JDS Air-Tech 2000 Model 750. I figured that if I was to build one - it would end up costing about as much as the JDS model, but will not have the same filtration quality, it'll be heavier (wood construction as opposed to metal frame), and it'll take me time to build it. time that could be used to build woodworking projects. time that I scarcely have as of late.
> 
> ...


*Kent*, and *Len* - thank you for the comments.


----------



## khop (May 2, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Fine!....... particles that is*
> 
> After many months in the planning, designing, and reding on other peoples builds of air cleaners, the day before Thanksgiving I came upon an ad on craigslist of a JDS Air-Tech 2000 Model 750. I figured that if I was to build one - it would end up costing about as much as the JDS model, but will not have the same filtration quality, it'll be heavier (wood construction as opposed to metal frame), and it'll take me time to build it. time that could be used to build woodworking projects. time that I scarcely have as of late.
> 
> ...


Dusty, Thanks for the concern, The static air cleaner is only multiple mesh media something like steel wool. There is no electrical sparks or any kind of ignition points, it is totally only a fancy name for a lame filter.
Static, meaning still or not moving. Being Safety Director at work causes me to be even more aware at home and in my shop. With a wood burning stove and a pilot light on the overhead heater, I'm not willing to take the chance of an unwanted explosion. I extinguish all the open flames in my shop before using any combustables. Though I am human (stupid) I always catch myself still making mistakes like not wearing safety glasses all the time. I always say, a person never messes up when your alone, because there isn't anyone around to see it. MYBAD
KHOP


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Fine!....... particles that is*
> 
> After many months in the planning, designing, and reding on other peoples builds of air cleaners, the day before Thanksgiving I came upon an ad on craigslist of a JDS Air-Tech 2000 Model 750. I figured that if I was to build one - it would end up costing about as much as the JDS model, but will not have the same filtration quality, it'll be heavier (wood construction as opposed to metal frame), and it'll take me time to build it. time that could be used to build woodworking projects. time that I scarcely have as of late.
> 
> ...


*Thanks , khop* for filling me in on the workings of your air cleaner : ) 
I wasn't sure , but I was concerned for your safety…take care and Happy Holidays to you and yours !


----------



## DaveTool (Jan 21, 2010)

PurpLev said:


> *Fine!....... particles that is*
> 
> After many months in the planning, designing, and reding on other peoples builds of air cleaners, the day before Thanksgiving I came upon an ad on craigslist of a JDS Air-Tech 2000 Model 750. I figured that if I was to build one - it would end up costing about as much as the JDS model, but will not have the same filtration quality, it'll be heavier (wood construction as opposed to metal frame), and it'll take me time to build it. time that could be used to build woodworking projects. time that I scarcely have as of late.
> 
> ...


My DIY has been talking about an "air cleaner" for years. You are envied! I too have suggested we build our own and design it to fit in our work space. Now, having seen pictures of yours I may just have to start searching for one that is "ready to go". I guess like any machine that has filters, it is this that needs to be cleaned with monotonous regularity. I cannot think of anything else that would require "as you use" maintenance. Was there any instruction for safety check and maintenance to ensure good order? I would be happy to hear of the instructions as mine may be a used cleaner , though this would depend on the buying price.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Fine!....... particles that is*
> 
> After many months in the planning, designing, and reding on other peoples builds of air cleaners, the day before Thanksgiving I came upon an ad on craigslist of a JDS Air-Tech 2000 Model 750. I figured that if I was to build one - it would end up costing about as much as the JDS model, but will not have the same filtration quality, it'll be heavier (wood construction as opposed to metal frame), and it'll take me time to build it. time that could be used to build woodworking projects. time that I scarcely have as of late.
> 
> ...


hmm. Dave, there's not much to it - it's a motor and fan that circulates air, and filters. as long as the motor is in working order, and the fans are clean and intact there shouldn't be anything else that could fail with these units - shopmade, or commercial. hope that answers your questions, feel free to PM me if you have any more.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Fine!....... particles that is*
> 
> After many months in the planning, designing, and reding on other peoples builds of air cleaners, the day before Thanksgiving I came upon an ad on craigslist of a JDS Air-Tech 2000 Model 750. I figured that if I was to build one - it would end up costing about as much as the JDS model, but will not have the same filtration quality, it'll be heavier (wood construction as opposed to metal frame), and it'll take me time to build it. time that could be used to build woodworking projects. time that I scarcely have as of late.
> 
> ...


Sharon,

I see we've both stepped up in the world.










Mine weighs 92#.

I finally got smart, and bought a HF block and tackle. Still a bit of a bear to wrestle with, but … oh, man … did the IAQ (Indoor Air Quality) improve.

Congrats, and … best to your respiratory health


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Fine!....... particles that is*
> 
> After many months in the planning, designing, and reding on other peoples builds of air cleaners, the day before Thanksgiving I came upon an ad on craigslist of a JDS Air-Tech 2000 Model 750. I figured that if I was to build one - it would end up costing about as much as the JDS model, but will not have the same filtration quality, it'll be heavier (wood construction as opposed to metal frame), and it'll take me time to build it. time that could be used to build woodworking projects. time that I scarcely have as of late.
> 
> ...


Thats cool *Neil*, looks like you got the supersize-me  congrats on the upgrade, it does indeed make a big difference in the air quality. luckily mine wasn't as heavy and I was able to 1. get it home, and 2. install it on the ceiling with little trouble.


----------



## KathVent (Feb 21, 2011)

PurpLev said:


> *Fine!....... particles that is*
> 
> After many months in the planning, designing, and reding on other peoples builds of air cleaners, the day before Thanksgiving I came upon an ad on craigslist of a JDS Air-Tech 2000 Model 750. I figured that if I was to build one - it would end up costing about as much as the JDS model, but will not have the same filtration quality, it'll be heavier (wood construction as opposed to metal frame), and it'll take me time to build it. time that could be used to build woodworking projects. time that I scarcely have as of late.
> 
> ...


Another good article that is not only practical, it is interesting and easy to process.


----------



## webbizideas (Jun 8, 2011)

PurpLev said:


> *Fine!....... particles that is*
> 
> After many months in the planning, designing, and reding on other peoples builds of air cleaners, the day before Thanksgiving I came upon an ad on craigslist of a JDS Air-Tech 2000 Model 750. I figured that if I was to build one - it would end up costing about as much as the JDS model, but will not have the same filtration quality, it'll be heavier (wood construction as opposed to metal frame), and it'll take me time to build it. time that could be used to build woodworking projects. time that I scarcely have as of late.
> 
> ...


The dust collected can also be used as a dry pile in compost bins, so now it is doubly well worth the money.


----------



## stoett22 (Aug 3, 2011)

PurpLev said:


> *Fine!....... particles that is*
> 
> After many months in the planning, designing, and reding on other peoples builds of air cleaners, the day before Thanksgiving I came upon an ad on craigslist of a JDS Air-Tech 2000 Model 750. I figured that if I was to build one - it would end up costing about as much as the JDS model, but will not have the same filtration quality, it'll be heavier (wood construction as opposed to metal frame), and it'll take me time to build it. time that could be used to build woodworking projects. time that I scarcely have as of late.
> 
> ...


Sorry if this question comes across too newbie. I was just wondering if this air cleaner will work in a storage space with no windows? It only has a door, and I was thinking of installing screens but that would look rather messy as I literally use it as a storage space with everything all over the place and dusty.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Fine!....... particles that is*
> 
> After many months in the planning, designing, and reding on other peoples builds of air cleaners, the day before Thanksgiving I came upon an ad on craigslist of a JDS Air-Tech 2000 Model 750. I figured that if I was to build one - it would end up costing about as much as the JDS model, but will not have the same filtration quality, it'll be heavier (wood construction as opposed to metal frame), and it'll take me time to build it. time that could be used to build woodworking projects. time that I scarcely have as of late.
> 
> ...


Christopher. This filler or air cleaner is just for such purposes. to clean the air in closed spaces. that said it should be a 2nd line of defense as the more important thing to do is capture the dust where it is created


----------

